# Good Full HD TV.



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

Suggest me a good Full HD LED TV.

Size-Max possible.

Res-1920x1080.

Budget-45k(max).

Purpose-Gaming(using HDMI cable), TATA SKY HD watching.

Place of Purchase-Local/Online/Abroad.

3D-IDK if one fits in my budget or not. Any advantages or disadvantages, I read the guide and stuff but still....

Brands-No specific preferences.


----------



## Minion (Mar 3, 2014)

Get Philips 42PFL7977/V7

- - - Updated - - -

PQ is almost same as sony it comes with great processing engine and you will surely get SPVA panel with it so go for it.


----------



## seamon (Mar 3, 2014)

Minion said:


> Get Philips 42PFL7977/V7
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> PQ is almost same as sony it comes with great processing engine and you will surely get SPVA panel with it so go for it.



You trolling me or what?
IPS is better than PVA.


BTW I applied the technique of EBD. Effective Budget Doubling. I am going for Sony w850 42".


----------



## Minion (Mar 5, 2014)

I am not trolling... IPS is not better i agree it has littlebit wider viewing angle but it suffers in contrast ratio which you can see if you compare SPVA and IPS side by side.

- - - Updated - - -

If you want IPS then get lg and if sony then get w900


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

Minion said:


> I am not trolling... IPS is not better i agree it has littlebit wider viewing angle but it suffers in contrast ratio which you can see if you compare SPVA and IPS side by side.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> If you want IPS then get lg and if sony then get w900



 Thank you for your suggestions. I am going for Sony w850. w900 has Active 3D.

- - - Updated - - -

Besides with Sony Triluminous I don't think contrast will be a problem due to the increased gamut.


----------



## Minion (Mar 5, 2014)

Sony Triluminous is a filter which increases saturation contrast is altogeather a different thing.
Read This
Contrast (vision) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

- - - Updated - - -

Regarding Sony W850 below mentioned review clarify your doubt.
*www.techradar.com/reviews/audio-visual/televisions/plasma-and-lcd-tvs/sony-kdl-47w805-1160059/review/2#articleContent
This same model only renamed W850 in India.
And this is review for Sony W900
*www.techradar.com/reviews/audio-visual/televisions/plasma-and-lcd-tvs/sony-kdl-40w905a-1167945/review/2#articleContent


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

Minion said:


> Sony Triluminous is a filter which increases saturation contrast is altogeather a different thing.
> Read This
> Contrast (vision) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



w805 doesn't have Triluminos whereas the w850 has it. Besides w900 has active 3D which causes headaches, passive 3D in w850 is better.

Even though Philips may have a little better contrast, it cannot match Sony Triluminos' increased gamut and hence the picture quality.


----------



## Minion (Mar 5, 2014)

Point taken but if you want Passive it is better to go with Lg, 3D experience in LG tvs are much better than Sony Since Sony only came with Passive 3D last year Even smart features are better in lg.
You can't get everything in a single TV so decide accordingly.

- - - Updated - - -

Don't underestimate contrast ratio it the most important factor for PQ.


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

Minion said:


> Point taken but if you want Passive it is better to go with Lg, 3D experience in LG tvs are much better than Sony Since Sony only came with Passive 3D last year Even smart features are better in lg.
> You can't get everything in a single TV so decide accordingly.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I saw the PQ of w850, it was breath-taking.
and smart TV? I want a TV not a computer lol.

- - - Updated - - -

Besides Picture Quality of Sony TVs are much better than LG ones.


----------

